# Is there 2 cats?



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

PFA

Was under my car today and noticed what looks like a secondary cat or a res. If its a secondary cat i would like to gut it along with an exhaust. Anyone know if its a cat or a res?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

When searching through the interwebs for a cat, this image keeps popping up









I'd say what you're referring to is a resonator.

I have heard of Hondas having 2 cats but havnt heard of any VWs with 2 so far. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks cherb! 🤙

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Thanks cherb! 🤙
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


👍👍

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

It actually has 2 cats ... has that one and one that comes after that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> It actually has 2 cats ... has that one and one that comes after that one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I found this out a while back after our conversation.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah I found this out a while back after our conversation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol why 2 most NAs need 2 but this Turbo got enough with one 2 is too much reduces air flow considerably like it's not needed lol plus the frikin AC is a power sucker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Lol why 2 most NAs need 2 but this Turbo got enough with one 2 is too much reduces air flow considerably like it's not needed lol plus the frikin AC is a power sucker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't know why either (outside of the super stringent emissions regulations). Either way.....A downpipe will take care of the first one lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah I don't know why either (outside of the super stringent emissions regulations). Either way.....A downpipe will take care of the first one lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I know that's right lol the second one maybe a SS pipe with a o2 bung inserted and a spacer and stock sensor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Did the secondary cat delete along with a 2.25 inch exhaust all the way from the second o2 sensor straight back with a magnaflow 14 inch straight thru muffler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Did the secondary cat delete along with a 2.25 inch exhaust all the way from the second o2 sensor straight back with a magnaflow 14 inch straight thru muffler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! Notice a difference with the "butt dyno"? 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I think I will pull the trigger on the Uni stage 2 w/downpipe. It says it comes with a cat as well..which is odd. Not sure why they would keep it unless they are complying with specific state emission standard 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> Nice!! Notice a difference with the "butt dyno"?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


At times it feels gutless up top at times it feels really good in the 3k rpms area and feel the pull. Response increased in the mid range too. I feel like it just needs that cat delete right after turbo tho. It’s holding it back. Other than that when off Boost it’s great and pick up more linearly and idle is smoother too. Heck I can’t even feel the engine shaking not anything it’s really smooth now. Maybe it’s just me but I’m sure the 2.25 inch exhaust it’s great even at 200HP. Now anything above 220HP and we might want 2.5. Most of our loss in HP anyways Is the damn air to water heatercooler and the boost pipe idk if you have noticed but it has a hose to return the compressed air and feed it again to the turbo. So In the end the air gets hotter and hotter and you end up loosing boost up top when the engine needs it the most. Sometime I will spend around $300 for the BOV dump valve just to use the adapters and to get a Air To air Intercooler and probably 2.25 or 2.5 Intercooler piping and route it all. It wouldn’t need a tune I don’t think but it will be somewhat laggy bottom end. Perfect for flooring it slowly or above 2,500-3,000rpms. Also have all 3 Bosch gauges( boost, water temp, and oil pressure) and will install those when I have time and warms up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> I think I will pull the trigger on the Uni stage 2 w/downpipe. It says it comes with a cat as well..which is odd. Not sure why they would keep it unless they are complying with specific state emission standard
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


I’ve yet to see the Unitronic stage 2 with the Downpipe on the website...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> I’ve yet to see the Unitronic stage 2 with the Downpipe on the website...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah just waiting for them to announce it. I'm sure they are testing it right now. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk7jetta (Oct 30, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Cherb32 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!! Notice a difference with the "butt dyno"?
> ...


I have the forged motor sports dump valve been on the car for about a week maybe 15miles on it ill sell it for the low if interested pm me


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

https://www.zrp-rods.com/results/?cat=3418&make=1251&model=2909

Pistons and rods .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

too bad a forged crankshaft is not avail, the 1.4tsi is a great engine imo.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

btavish81 said:


> too bad a forged crankshaft is not avail, the 1.4tsi is a great engine imo.


That’s what I was really looking for a billet crank. Maybe if made to order or if someone asks if they can make one and have the money for it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

